# Casio fx-115 ES Complex Numbers



## cbinla (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought a Casio FX-115 ES a while ago and i'm now trying to get familiar with it. I'm using complex number mode and seem to be able to do operations on complex numbers in both cartesian and polar form. However I get an error when I type this expression (exactly)

(-60&lt;10)/(-2+.011667i- 80i)=

Can't I mix polar and cartesian numbers?

Thanks


----------



## OmegaSupreme (Feb 1, 2010)

If it's anything like the fx-115MS model then yes you can mix the polar and rectangular coordinates in an equation, but I think your problem may lie in that the "60" cannot be negative (since thats the magnitude/length of the vector)


----------



## CLTEE49 (Feb 3, 2010)

The casio is a must have calculator for the electrical exam.


----------



## CLTEE49 (Feb 4, 2010)

Is there anyway to put a complex number into a matrix? (+/-/0 sequence calculations)

Ive played around with it and really doubt you can combine the two modes.


----------



## CGlade (Apr 11, 2010)

Casio so much better than HP (for me) for the EE Power test. Tried both.


----------



## jassiinpublic (Apr 11, 2010)

Is there a quick help guide out there to get familiar with the EE tricks it can do?

Edit: http://wrzuta.hihawa.pl/casio/fx991es.pdf



CGlade said:


> Casio so much better than HP (for me) for the EE Power test. Tried both.


----------



## alex9999 (Apr 12, 2010)

cbinla said:


> I bought a Casio FX-115 ES a while ago and i'm now trying to get familiar with it. I'm using complex number mode and seem to be able to do operations on complex numbers in both cartesian and polar form. However I get an error when I type this expression (exactly)(-60&lt;10)/(-2+.011667i- 80i)=
> 
> Can't I mix polar and cartesian numbers?
> 
> Thanks


Try to enter it like this : -(60&lt;10)/(....)=


----------



## bacchi (Apr 12, 2010)

cbinla said:


> I bought a Casio FX-115 ES a while ago and i'm now trying to get familiar with it. I'm using complex number mode and seem to be able to do operations on complex numbers in both cartesian and polar form. However I get an error when I type this expression (exactly)(-60&lt;10)/(-2+.011667i- 80i)=
> 
> Can't I mix polar and cartesian numbers?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can mix both polar and cartesian complex numbers. I use it all the time. This is the best calculator out there. I used it for EIT. Many problems were solved by just entering the numbers.

The problem is with -60, this can not be negative.


----------



## BamaBino (Jun 30, 2010)

cbinla said:


> (-60&lt;10)/(-2+.011667i- 80i)=


Is the answer 0.75 /_-78.5 deg?


----------

